# Webradio LiveStream ?



## xamunrax (22. Juni 2003)

huhu leutz... !  (sorry fals der thread in der falschen zone ist aber wuste nicht wohin damit)

so und zwar es geht um folgendes... ich möchte ein live stream machen habe auch eigenen server und soweiter mit unlimeted trafic... also praktisch unbegrenzte möglichkeiten... dieser live stream soll auf einer website sein, sprich wenn ich auf die website komme möchte ich das er abgespielt wird und die musik die dort gespielt wird wird von meinem rechner aus gemacht... für leute die sich in dieser richtung auskennen - > wie winamp-shoutcast nur halt das man dort einen player braucht um sich den stream anzuhören und das will ich net...

hier ein beispiel was ich meine :

kiss fm (livestream) 


thx im vorraus... MFG Ra


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Juni 2003)

Kenn mich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema aus, möchte dich aber trotzdem warnen, da kommst du ganz schnell mit dem Copyright in konfilkt (es sei den, du hast alles lizensieren lassen, oder es sind dein eigenen Stücke)...


----------



## xamunrax (22. Juni 2003)

jo ich weiss das ist aber alles schon mit der gema geklärt...


----------



## Klon (22. Juni 2003)

```
<OBJECT classid=clsid:CFCDAA03-8BE4-11cf-B84B-0020AFBBCCFA height="30" id=MediaPlayer width="300">
<PARAM NAME="AUTOSTART" VALUE="true">
<PARAM NAME="SRC" VALUE="http://IP:Port/listen.pls">
<PARAM NAME="CONTROLS" VALUE="StatusField"> 
<EMBED SRC="http://IP:Port/listen.pls" name="MediaPlayer" type="audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin" transparentAtStart="0" autostart="true" animationAtStart="0" Controls="StatusField" autoSize="true" displaySize="0" HEIGHT="20" WIDTH="220"></OBJECT>
```

Funktioniert wenn der Client das Realplayer Plugin installiert hat.


----------



## xamunrax (22. Juni 2003)

hey supa ! genau so mein ich das mega dickes thx aber gibt es das noch für den mediaplayer statt für den realplayer ?


----------



## xamunrax (25. Juni 2003)

hey noch jemand da ?    @klon kennst du ne möglichkeit das ganze auch im mediaplayer statt im realplayer abzuspielen denn realplayer ist bei weitem nicht so verbreitet ?  

danke im vorraus 


PS :  das "@klon" gilt heist nicht das nicht alle posten dürfen


----------



## Klon (25. Juni 2003)

Dafür habe ich bisher keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## xamunrax (25. Juni 2003)

wow du bist schnell mit dem antworten


----------



## Tim C. (25. Juni 2003)

Mal probiert mir Rechtsklick in den Quellcode zu schauen ?
Ich meine ich werde da nicht schlau draus, aber ihr vielleicht


----------



## xamunrax (25. Juni 2003)

jup wirklich schlau werde ich daraus auch nicht


----------



## xamunrax (25. Juni 2003)

eiei... ich finde es einfach nicht gibt es nicht irgendjemand der sich mit live streams von ner *.pls  oder  *.m3u  auskennt ?  *mein kopf dampft schon*


----------



## Fabian H (25. Juni 2003)

Also .pls geht IMO im MediaPlayer nicht, hab damit auch schon zu kämpfen gehabt.



Und meinst du vieleicht das hier (aus Quelltext von deiner Beispielseite):

```
<OBJECT ID="MediaPlayer"  classid="CLSID:22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95" 
CODEBASE="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab##Version=6,4,5,715" width="220" height="22" 
 standby="Loading Microsoft Windows Media Player components..." type="application/x-oleobject">
<PARAM NAME="FileName" VALUE="Streamadresse">
<PARAM NAME="TransparentAtStart" Value="true">
<PARAM NAME="AutoStart" Value="true">
<PARAM NAME="AnimationatStart" Value="false">
<PARAM NAME="ShowStatusBar" Value="true">
<PARAM NAME="ShowControls" Value="false">
<PARAM NAME="autoSize" Value="false">
<PARAM NAME="displaySize" Value="false">
<PARAM NAME="ShowAudioControls" Value="true">
<PARAM NAME="ShowPositionControls" Value="false">
<Embed type="application/x-mplayer2" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/Downloads/Contents/Products/MediaPlayer/" src="Streamadresse" Name="MediaPlayer" width="220" height="22" transparentAtStart="1"
 autostart="1" animationAtStart="0" ShowControls="true" ShowAudioControls="1" ShowPositionControls="0" autoSize="0" ShowStatusBar="1" displaySize="false">
<\/embed>
<\/OBJECT>
```

//edit: Kommt mir irgendwie vor, als wäre es das gleiche wie Klon's Code


----------



## xamunrax (29. Juni 2003)

okok ich gebs auf... also mit *.m3u oder *.pls geht es nicht  leider...

also habt ihr denn vieleicht noch andere ideen wie ich einen audio live stream über den mediaplayer (in einer homepage) hinbekomme ?
so schwer kann es ja nicht sein da ja auch viele ihr webcam streamen also muss doch auch audio gehen ! also fals jemand was weiss bitte schreiben auch wenn es nur vermutungen sind jeder anhaltspunkt bringt mich weiter... 


thx im vorraus 

MfG Ra


----------



## Klon (29. Juni 2003)

Das Streaming Format vom MediaPlayer ist doch .ASF oder?

Geht mit dem Windows Streaming Server (Audi/Video) der bei Windows 2000 Server Edition dabei ist, wird daher auch sicher eine Möglichkleit in dem Bereich geben, einfach mal Google füttern.


----------



## squealer (23. August 2005)

Ich wollte danke sagen!

In der Hoffnung das der Dank auch ankommt, in Anbetracht der letzten Beiträge.


----------

